# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  simple on-screen keyboard (sok) arabic layout

## revoltism

I have tried hard do find a ready to use arabic layout for simple on-screen keyboard (sok) but have yet to find it. So i thought i do this thread my self.

I have attached the file below. Just download it to /home/user/.sok/layouts, extract it and go to settings in onboard and add arabic.sok.

----------


## nasrat

Thanks a lot. It was really useful.

----------


## zsawah

what is onboard?

----------


## Sef

> what is onboard?


Read Wikipedia's article.

----------


## simon54

Nice Job,
A request from someone who can not do any programming. 
Can you please create one for Persian language too. There are only 4 characters which are different between persian and arabic.
Arabic has 28 letters while persian has 32.

----------


## cash1981

Yes please do this for persian language as well. I have been looking for it.

I tried it. I ran onboard -l arabic.sok and it showed arabic letters, however it still didn't write arabic letters

----------


## drzacks

Oh..thanks a lot. It work very well. Thank you

----------


## alab0

Dear All..
Also,you can install (sok) Arabic layout by go to system>preferences>Keyboard,then tab to Layouts>Add>Choose Layout by language,then browse to arabic then click on add.
have fun
 :Wink:

----------

